

Show HN: A way to help figure out mysterious syntax errors. - Kluny
http://rocketships.ca/fixmybug/

======
Kluny
This is my first non-trivial website, so I'm pretty nervous about it. Please
let me know if there's anything I need to change/fix.

I'm hoping the purpose and usage is self-evident - submit your 20 lines of
code that definitely contains a syntax error which you can't find, and
everyone else will try to fix it for you. There are a lot of days when I get
sick of my own code and would rather help someone else with their for a few
minutes. This is an easy way to do it during your coffee break.

